

IPhone 5 on eBay with Flappy Bird installed -$95k? - shedd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-iPhone-5-16GB-White-Sprint-Smartphone-With-Flappy-Bird-Installed-/271397942408?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item3f3093f488

======
JetSpiegel
94.5k pure profit. I Hope anyone bites.

